# rosière



## Montepinar

Hola,
hablando de Rafael, se dice de él que no es un buen artista religioso, de hecho "Sa seule Vierge tolérable es celle de Dresde, et encore, c'est une rosière"

¿Sabéis qué significa una (pintura de la) Virgen *rosière.* Intuyo que puede ser algo propio del lenguaje religioso y peyorativo, pero no tengo ni idea.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Yvan 6

une "rosière" est une jeune fille fille vertueuse. La phrase semble dire que la peinture de Rafael représente une rosière plutôt que la Vierge.Ce n'est pas un compliment!!


----------



## mariange

Hola. Según el diccionario larousse: rosière: *doncella virtuosa.* No le veo más complicación.El sentido de la frase "Su única Virgen tolerable es la de Dresde y, aún ésta, parece una doncella


----------



## Montepinar

Gracias. Ya está claro.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Oui, certes, mais ici "rosière" a un sens nettement péjoratif: jeune fille vertueuse *censée* être vierge (Grand Larousse)
Les bilingues ne traduisent que le sens premier. Or doncella virtuosa ne rend pas du tout cette nuance  (vertueuse, elle semble l'être mais elle ne l'est peut-être pas ). Elle est trop vertueuse et candide  pour être honnête. Je n'ai pas de solution.


----------



## mariange

Tout à fait d'accord, Gurb. C'est pour ça que je n'ai mis que "doncella" pour la traduction. Je ne voyais pas non plus d'autre solution. Si  j'enlève "virtuosa", ça nous donne une idée plus éloignée de ce que c'est une vierge


----------



## GURB

Hola
Peut-être " mosca o mosquita muerta" pourrait rendre le caractère incisif et virulent de cette critique  de l'oeuvre de Raphaël.


----------



## mariange

Perdona, pero lo veo *demasiado coloquial* , inapropiado y más para referirse a la pintura de esa época, aunque sea comentada desde la época actual


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo contigo; era sólo una pista.


----------



## Montepinar

Me gusta lo de "mosquita muerta" porque, aunque es coloquial, destaca lo peyorativo que hay en el contexto.
En mi texto, quien juzga a Rafael quiere destacar que, independientemente de otros valores, es un fracaso como pintor religioso pues se le escapan los matices que la sensibilidad religiosa espera encontrar ahí.
Gracias a todos


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Mi autor, refiriéndose al film de Guy Débord, _Hurlements en faveur de Sade_, estrenado en 1952 y que produjo un gran escándalo, dice:

L’usage des arts, aussi mal qu’on les traite et à quelques fins qu’on veuille les plier, ne va pas sans entraîner de fréquentations douteuses et des admirations suspectes. Il n’est que trop facile de séduire un monde culturel déjà oublié par l’histoire. À côté de telle *rosière* de propédeutique, une belle place dans les lettres françaises est réservée au scandale…

No veo cómo la definición de 'rosière':


mariange said:


> doncella virtuosa


podría aplicarse a esta frase, a la que le iría perfecto una traducción paranoico-crítica (como la llamábamos en mi juventud): 'tal *rosario* de propedéutica'  .

¿Acaso se tratará de un error o una errata?

¿Se referirá a 'séduire un monde culturel déjà oublié par l’histoire'?


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> À côté de telle *rosière* de propédeutique, une belle place dans les lettres françaises est réservée au scandale…


Comme ça, c'est incompréhensible 
Je ne vois pas ce que viens faire "le scandale" (un événement) à coté d'une "telle rosière" (à priori une personne), c'est mélanger les serviettes avec les torchons, et rendre la phrase bancale.
À moins que cette "*telle* rosière" _renvoie à autre chose du contexte_ que tu ne nous expliques pas 

ou que l'expression soit utilisée métaphoriquement dans le sens de "_naïveté candide_"  (necedad de novata) et renvoie à : il n'est que trop facile ...


----------



## totor

Ah, JP, c'est pas que je vous nie le contexte, mais qu'il n'y en a pas. Je ne connais même pas le nom de mon auteur* puisque c'est un complément d'un livre que je traduis sur les œuvres cinématographiques complètes de Débord.

Et c'est un tout petit texte de trois paragraphes.

* El autor es el mismo Debord, que escribió este texto en una revista surrealista de la época: _Les Lèvres nues_. Dommage parce que c'est pas possible de le lui demander.


----------



## Nanon

Le (fragment du) texte de Debord commence et se poursuit ainsi :


> « L’usage des arts aussi mal qu’on les traite et à quelques fins qu’on veuille les plier, ne va pas sans entraîner des fréquentations douteuses et des admirations suspectes. Il n’est que trop facile de séduire un monde culturel déjà oublié par l’histoire. À côté de telle rosière de propédeutique, une belle place dans les lettres françaises est réservée au scandale, aux mauvais garçons, au modernisme. L’exclusive n’est sur personne.  »


Si Debord parle de _mauvais garçons_, peut-être que la _rosière de propédeutique_ est bel et bien une « vierge effarouchée dans sa première année d'études » (ou tout comme, du point de vue de la médiocrité associée à la pudibonderie) ?
Le mystère reste entier de savoir à qui Debord attribue ces qualificatifs...

P.S. Un classique à lire : _le Rosier de madame Husson_, de Maupassant. Madame Husson est une mère-la-vertu qui, faute de pouvoir trouver une jeune fille chaste et pure qui puisse mériter le titre de _rosière_, décide de décorer l'idiot du village et d'en faire un _rosier_...


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Le mystère reste entier de savoir à qui Debord attribue ces qualificatifs...


Hélas !

Me temo que mientras no pueda descular a quién los atribuye, tendré que traducir 'Al lado de tal virtuosismo propedéutico, un bonito lugar…', pero no veo otra manera de resolverlo…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Hélas !
> 
> Me temo que mientras no pueda descular a quién los atribuye, tendré que traducir 'Al lado de tal virtuosismo propedéutico, un bonito lugar…', pero no veo otra manera de resolverlo…



Hay un modo de averiguarlo pero por desgracia yo no tengo acceso a este material. Me explico:  según he visto en Guy Debord et le problème du maudit - [A Contretemps, Bulletin bibliographique] tu texto es del mismísimo Guy Debord y fue publicado en la revista_ Les lèvres nues._


> « Grande Fête de nuit », avant-propos écrit par Guy Debord à l’occasion de la première publication de _Hurlements en faveur de Sade_ dans le n° 7 – novembre 1955 – de la revue surréaliste belge _Les Lèvres nues_, dirigée par Marcel Mariën (1920-1993), in : Guy Debord, _Œuvres_, Quarto-Gallimard, 2006, p. 71.



Sigo rastreando por si tengo la suerte de encontrar este artículo.


----------



## totor

Sí, Athos, como lo agregué en nota en mi post # 13


totor said:


> * El autor es el mismo Debord, que escribió este texto en una revista surrealista de la época: _Les Lèvres nues_.


Estamos en contacto con alguien que tal vez pueda orientarnos.

Y por supuesto, cualquier cosa quedará asentada aquí.

(Te envío la nota completa por MP).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

¡Vaya despiste el mío! `

No importa. Sigo buscando. De momento, tengo una pequeña pista en inglés.


----------



## totor

totor said:


> Al lado de tal virtuosismo propedéutico


Agradezco a Athos su comentario en un MP:


Athos de Tracia said:


> No sé si *virtuosismo* es lo más adecuado porque creo que no es equivalente de conducta virtuosa.


conducta virtuosa = virtuosismo   es otro buen ejemplo de lo que antes llamé


totor said:


> una traducción paranoico-crítica


Cambio por 'Al lado de tal castidad propedéutica', hasta que el cielo me ilumine (o Debord desde donde esté).


----------



## Nanon

Personalmente, entiendo que _rosière de propédeutique_ no es _castidad propedéutica_ (¿?) sino que se trata realmente de una persona, posiblemente de una estudiante inexperiente de primer año o más probablemente de un autor "para estudiantes de primer año", alguien que a Debord le parezca tan mediocre y aburrido como la tal _rosière_. Lo veo así porque a la _rosière _se le contraponen otros personajes que son _les mauvais garçons_ y el lugar que ellos ocupan en las letras francesas.
No sé quién merezca ser llamado _rosière de propédeutique_, pero no me parece que el significado sea muy laudatorio...


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> entiendo que _rosière de propédeutique_ no es _castidad propedéutica_ (¿?) sino que se trata realmente de una persona, posiblemente de una estudiante […] de primer año


¡Vaya! Eso sí que no se me había ocurrido…

Por eso a JP le parecía 


jprr said:


> incompréhensible


El problema es que Debord en ese artículo, o prefacio, no explica de quién está hablando, y por otra parte, ahora que vuelvo a revisar el CNRTL, en principio Debord tendría que haber dicho 'propédeute', más que 'propédeutique', claro que Debord se puede equivocar…

…porque el CNRTL dice


> *Propédeute,* subst. masc.,,Étudiant de l'année dite de propédeutique``


Entonces, ¿'tal castidad propedéutica' (aunque no se entienda qué quiso decir) o 'tal estudiante de preparatoria para la enseñanza superior' (aunque no sepamos de quién se trata)?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No se si servirá de algo pero...

Tras pasarme varias horas leyendo el guión de “_Hurlements en faveur de Sade_” en tropecientos idiomas, un par de biografías, no sé cuantas cosas más sobre la Internacional Letrista, y recorrer la web “bordadiana”, sigo sin tener muy claro lo que Debord quiso decir, al no ser que esta _rosière de propédeutique_ sea simplemente una metáfora para describir “_un monde culturel déjà oublié par l’histoire”_.

Encontré una traducción al inglés de “_Grande fête de nuit_” claramente errónea porque el traductor confundió _rosière_ y _roseraie_. Y otra en español, muy mala por cierto que tampoco me satisface.

Lo que entiendo y esto en parte gracias al prefacio de Asgern Jorn para el libro de Debord “_Contre le Cinéma”:_

Hay sitio para los transgresores, los revolucionarios, los rebeldes, los chicos malos ávidos de todo tipo de excesos (los _“mauvais garçons_”) en contraposición a ese mundo que rechaza y en este sentido, no podemos olvidarnos del contexto social y político de la posguerra en Francia. Y cuando hablo del mundo que rechaza, y por lo que he leído, creo que Debord y sus amigos rechazan cierto orden moral que las “_rosières_” simbolizan.

Sé que no eres nada partidario de las traducciones literales pero en español de España, podría ser algo como “ virginal doncella de preu(niversitario)” siendo preu el equivalente de propédeutique tal como se entiende de finales de los años 40 hasta los años 60 en Francia, es decir el primer año de estudios universitarios.


----------



## Nanon

totor said:


> en principio Debord tendría que haber dicho 'propédeute', más que 'propédeutique', claro que Debord se puede equivocar…


No me parece que se haya equivocado: une vierge pudibonde _de _première année = une rosière _de _propédeutique (_propédeute _es sustantivo).
A mi papá le tocó hacer _propédeutique _antes de ingresar a la facultad de ciencias al final de los años 50. Dudo que haya usado (u oído usar) _propédeute_. En la actualidad este esquema subsiste en medicina (_première année commune aux études de santé_, PACES)... y también en los seminarios, pero no me parece que el contexto de la "república de las letras" tenga a ver con la iglesia.
La _"virginal doncella"_ hasta puede ser metafórica: la _rosière _estigmatizada por Debord puede no ser mujer, pero el caso es que no hay _rosiers_, excepto en el cuento de Maupassant que ya cité.


----------



## totor

Por todo lo que ustedes expusieron, queridas Nanon y Athos, evidentemente nada de 'castidad propedéutica'; todo me lleva a la infaltable y nunca bien ponderada N. del T.

Una vez resuelta la voy a transcribir aquí mismo, para que el/la que quiera pueda dar su opinión.

Por el momento, gracias a todos los que participaron en este hilo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Querido Totor:

Antes de recurrir a lo que nunca te ha gustado (N. del T.), me permito una  sugerencia: quizá podrías intentar contactar a *Alice Becker-Ho*, esposa de Debord, que, aparentemente, utiliza la misma expresión en su último libro con pleno conocimiento de lo que significa.



> « Si, comme l’a proclamé Ossip Mandelstam, "la poésie est consciente de son bon droit", il ajoutait que "la malheureuse poésie se gare d’une foule d’exigences pointées sur elle comme des canons de revolvers" ; et que pour finir "le peuple ne choisit pas ses poètes". "À côté de telle rosière de propédeutique, une belle place dans les lettres françaises est réservée au scandale, aux mauvais garçons, au modernisme", écrivait, en connaissance de cause, Guy Debord : "Et vous verrez qu’ils seront célèbres plus tard" ! »
> 
> Alice Becker-Ho, _La part maudite dans l’œuvre de François Villon_, L’échappée 2018


Fuente: Lectures pour tous : François Villon & Alice Becker-Ho - le vieux monde qui n'en finit pas


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> quizá podrías intentar contactar a *Alice Becker-Ho*, esposa de Debord


Una buena sugerencia, Athos.

Veré si se puede conseguir el contacto.


Athos de Tracia said:


> lo que nunca te ha gustado (N. del T.)


Y no es tanto que no me guste, sino que en el fondo es una molestia para el lector.


----------



## totor

Estimados, aquí va la traducción de la frase de marras, incluyendo, para que puedan comparar, evaluar y emitir vuestras opiniones, la frase original completa y la nota al pie, que como verán reduje al mínimo posible porque me di cuenta de que cualquier explicación iba a embarrar la cancha, como decimos por mis pagos.

Por otra parte, la buena sugerencia de Athos, de conectarme con Alice Becker-Ho, parecería ser más complicada todavía que resolver lo que yo planteaba en este hilo, ya que al parecer la mujer no usa mails y hay que comunicarse con ella por correo postal, pasando primero por la intermediación de Gallimard  .

_L’usage des arts, aussi mal qu’on les traite et à quelques fins qu’on veuille les plier, ne va pas sans entraîner de fréquentations douteuses et des admirations suspectes. Il n’est que trop facile de séduire un monde culturel déjà oublié par l’histoire. À côté de telle rosière de propédeutique, une belle place dans les lettres françaises est réservée au scandale, aux mauvais garçons, au modernisme. L’exclusive n’est sur personne._

El uso de las artes, por mal que se las trate y para los fines que se las quiera someter, no deja de acarrear frecuentaciones dudosas y admiraciones sospechosas. Demasiado fácil es seducir a un mundo cultural ya olvidado por la historia. Al lado de tal virginal doncella de preu(niversitario)*, un bonito lugar en las letras francesas es reservado al escándalo, a los chicos malos y al modernismo. La exclusiva no es acerca de nadie.

* En el original _rosière de propédeutique_. El traductor agradece su sugerencia a Athos de Tracia. [N. del T.]


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Por otra parte, la buena sugerencia de Athos, de conectarme con Alice Becker-Ho, parecería ser más complicada todavía que resolver lo que yo planteaba en este hilo, ya que al parecer la mujer no usa mails y hay que comunicarse con ella por correo postal, pasando primero por la intermediación de Gallimard  .



Bien que lo siento. 

En cuanto a tu N. del T. te agradezco la gentileza pero me abruma...


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> En cuanto a tu N. del T. te agradezco la gentileza pero me abruma




Lo hice en varias ocasiones, Athos, cuando la ocasión lo amerita, y por otra parte, ¡estoy transcribiendo literalmente tus propias palabras!

Todo wordreference está presente en mis traducciones, y lo digo con todas las letras en la sección Agradecimientos de mi _Diccionario de locuciones francesas_, así que tranquila.

(Además, si alguien critica la versión, yo voy a decir que la culpa es tuya, no mía  ).


----------

